# 2005 29fbhs



## jdozier (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello i am I am looking at a used 2005 29fbhs outback sydney. It is a 5er and is in great shape. I know the owner and it has only been used about a dozen times. He is asking $13,500 for the unit with the hicth included. Is this a fair price and any comments. I will be pulling it with a 2005 F150 supercrew with a 5.4. I know this will pushing the limit but not pulling on long trips. Thanks in advance.

Jason 
a new member so hello to all!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Howdy









Welcome to the Best Outback clan club, oops, fan club.

You will find a silly, funny, rude, snotty, informative, reliable, knowledgable, confusing, competitive, bored, interesting, articulate, fun loving, caring, pet lovers, and best group of Outbackers and SOB's anywhere.....did I leave anything out.

Care to Rally!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Sounds like a really good price. Especially on the West Coast. Prices seem to be less midwest and east due to original shipping costs when the unit was new.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi.

Try looking in the NADA guide under your zip code...

personally -- seems like a very good price -- especially wiht the hitch

NADA RV guide


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Jason







Welcome to Outbackers! You're smart to ask questions before committing yourself.

The price sounds reasonable for the 29FBHS. I would be concerned about trying to tow it with an F150 though, you'll probably not be "pushing the limits" of the truck but will be well over them. Here are the weight numbers for the 29FBHS according to the Keystone website:

29FBHS 
Shipping Weight 7790 
Carrying Capacity 2010 
Hitch 1560

The tow rating for the 2005 F150 Supercab with 5.4L V8 according to the Trailer Life Towing Guide is 9,500 pounds for 2WD and 9,300 pounds for 4WD. Your "real life" loaded weight for the trailer will be a *LOT* closer to the maximum 9800 pounds than you would think, which will put you over the tow rating for your truck. The other concern weight wise will be going over the GVWR for your truck. The "real life" pin weight for the trailer will be higher than the listed 1560 pounds, and I'd be willing to bet that even if it isn't higher that weight will already be close to if not over the payload capacity for your truck even before you add in any passengers or cargo. IMHO you should probably either look for a lighter trailer or get a 3/4 ton pick-up. Good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I have to agree with camping fan. I have a 2006 29FBHS and I tow it with a 2003 F-250. After adding all the passengers, fuel & camping stuff I am approaching the payload capacity. It is a nice layout and the price sounds great but I wouldn't pull it with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jason


















Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Jason,

It sounds like a great price on the trailer, however, it will put you well over the tow capacity of your F150. I just found out last week I was well over with the 28BHS and a 2003 F250.

Calvin


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

The others have covered the "over weight" issues. Here is something else.

Stock up on back glass cause the 5.5 ft. bed is way short for a 5'er and you will have the fun experience of blowing that glass out in a turn or better yet, smashing the cab in. At the minimum, buy some sort of slider like a Pullrite Superglide and even then, you will probably have to keep the turns to 45deg. or less. I met a guy with a Dodge Megacab which has a 6.5ft. bed. He has a regular hitch (non slider) for his 5'er and he has to keep turns to 45deg or less otherwise he smashes in his back glass or will crush his cab.

That camper is not a good fit for an F150 Supercrew at all. This is coming from an owner of one. A sales dude at an RV dealer once tried to tell me how a particular 5'er he had was light and I could pull it. Best joke I had heard that day.

-CC


----------

